# strange SBF issues



## xlinuxtrancex (Jun 18, 2011)

I have SBF\'d 4 different dx\'s easily over 100 times. Never had one fail. Same laptop, same port, same cord,same files(md5sum verified). I have been on various Linux distros using sbf_flash. I am running crunchbang right now, and have sbf\'d twice with this install, successfully. Ill get to the point: tried to sbf my buddies phone last night 5 times, they all failed, to varying degrees. The first one never bootlooped, never went into setup, and still had apps installed. Battery pull, data/cache wipe. Had a hard time starting it up, finally did some battery pull + plugged in with no battery voodoo and got her fired back up. Sbf\'d again and again, used a different cable, downloaded a new sbf_flash, new sbf files (both froyo and. 602), rebooted my laptop, still never got a perfect Sbf and always had issues booting the phone. Finally more battery pull voodoo to get it fired up. Question here is: anybody ever have this happen? Any ideas what\'s going on here?


----------



## Gavin9911 (Oct 18, 2011)

I had an issue with .602 as well. I put in the root of my C:\ drive and renamed it r.sbf. Worked after that. Or you could use Ubuntu to sbf it.


----------



## willyjay (Jul 2, 2011)

Can you get into CWR? After a stock recovery wipe, does it boot back to the same state it was prior to wipe?


----------



## xlinuxtrancex (Jun 18, 2011)

@willjay SBF successfully got us to stock .602, removed root, and erased CWM. Some apps, such as LPP and Pandora persisted. No system apps remained from previous ROM. I easily was able to root using the run_to_root_your_d3 script, so I know that the su binary did not persist.


----------



## xlinuxtrancex (Jun 18, 2011)

He has been running the phone with zero problems since this debacle. Rebooted fine, etc. Haven't tried to SBF it again yet.


----------

